
Abandoning the Static Site - gschier
https://schier.co/blog/abandoning-the-static-site
======
petepete
Sounds like he missed Netlify CMS. It's the best of both worlds; a nice simple
CMS experience that builds on top of the elegance of static publishing.

~~~
gschier
I tried Netlify CMS and found it to be clunky and unpleasant to use. Lots of
time spent waiting for Git commits and images were a pain to set up and manage
as well.

Maybe it's better now but, even if it was an amazing experience, it still
can't provide the level of integration I want/need.

